# Just got this. Can somebody help with possibly telling me what this bike could be worth



## Robert Ponds (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Jay81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!
It's a Schwinn "Pea Picker" Krate which is a collectable and pretty desireable model, and it looks complete. However from what I've seen most Stingray/Krate collectors want nice originals, or restored bikes. I'm not a Krate or Stingray collector myself, but if I had to put a price on it I would say around the $400 - $500 range.
Although it's a desirable model, you're going to have a somewhat limited audience to market it to, due to the poor condition.


----------



## COB (Jun 23, 2018)

Cool bike. I cannot tell you what it might be worth but if you are planning on selling the bike, I would suggest leaving it as-found. Leave the vision for the bike to the new owner.


----------



## pikljoose (Jun 23, 2018)

I love it.

eBay.

Start it at $1, NR.

Someone on the West Coast will put new rubber on it, and go ride the boardwalk.


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2018)

In the $400 range to the right buyer.Poor condition


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2018)

Thats a 1 number


----------



## Robert Ponds (Jun 23, 2018)

I want to put rubber on it and ride it on the beach, that was my exact thought. Everything works but the back brake cable is really tight will consider selling it to the right buyer.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Jun 30, 2018)

PM sent

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 6, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 6, 2018)

This bike has been on Facelift for wahile,at 400. Trollin,trollin,trollin,...[emoji848][emoji849][emoji37]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 6, 2018)

I did see it on there and was wondering. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jul 7, 2018)

keith kodish said:


> This bike has been on Facelift for wahile,at 400. Trollin,trollin,trollin,...[emoji848][emoji849][emoji37]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



what is Facelift ?? Is it on fb ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2018)

vincev said:


> what is Facelift ?? Is it on fb ?




Ya, facebook, facelift, faceplant, all the same thing. There's other names too, but we won't get into that right now.


----------

